# Stop paying maintenance fee almost 4 years at Club Sunset Mexico.And I got this email today. Any suggestions what’s my next move?



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

Today we got an email like this:


> > You  membership is about to be sent to the legal department and to an International collection agency. I suggest you to contact me to reach an agreement of payment before is to late, At the moment you have a pending balance of $xxxx please let me know your answer and avoid to be send to a collections agency.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 1, 2021)

It might be worth looking into whether or not they can actually pursue you via collections from Mexico.  Typically there is difficulty and expense in enforcing debts in other countries, so they try to pressure you with emails like this one instead.


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

Eric B said:


> It might be worth looking into whether or not they can actually pursue you via collections from Mexico.  Typically there is difficulty and expense in enforcing debts in other countries, so they try to pressure you with emails like this one instead.


Thank you for the information. Do you know a company that help to cancel timeshare?


----------



## davidvel (Jun 1, 2021)

Do not enter into any agreement to repay of any kind. This is a collectors trick, as it restarts the statute of limitations. In most US states, it is 4 years for breach of written contract. Not sure if this applies to your situation but the 4 year note makes it suspicious.

PS no one can really cancel your TS


----------



## Eric B (Jun 1, 2021)

Angel29 said:


> Thank you for the information. Do you know a company that help to cancel timeshare?



The conventional wisdom is that it is never a good idea to pay any of the companies that "help to cancel timeshares."  Most of them don't do anything more than what you can do for yourself, but charge a lot for it.  In any case, you don't really own anything if this is a typical Mexican timeshare; instead it was a contract for a right to use the resort.  There are a number of threads in this forum on what happens when you just stop paying those; typically it is just emails and phone calls like this one.  Your best bet is probably to search for those threads and make an informed decision on how to proceed on your own.


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Do not enter into any agreement to repay of any kind. This is a collectors trick, as it restarts the statute of limitations. In most US states, it is 4 years for breach of written contract. Not sure if this applies to your situation but the 4 year note makes it suspicious.
> 
> PS no one can really cancel your TS


Thanks I really appreciated


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

What happen if they transfer to an international collection agency?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2021)

Angel29 said:


> Thanks I really appreciated


Do not lose any sleep over this. It's unlikely that it will even proceed more than emails. If in the unlikely event that it proceeds to phone calls, block them. The can't do anything other than bluster. You don't own anything they can foreclose on, and any derogatory credit report allow you to write a letter that has to accompany an inquiry. I suspect any potential creditor who sees that you defaulted on a Mexican timeshare is more likely to applaud you than deny you credit.

Let us know if you hear more, but don't expect much.

JIm


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2021)

Angel29 said:


> What happen if they transfer to an international collection agency?


I just googled 'International Collection Agency' and wouldn'tcha know, it's headquartered in Ocoee FL and is headed by David Siegel! Now @Angel29 wouldn't be familiar with this, but TUGgers ARE! He's the head of Westgate Resorts (known locally as Wastegate!) the lowest of the low. Start out by watching the movie, 'Queen Of Versailles' for a little primer on the Siegels.

If they are actually operating in the USA, (and this turns out to be who contacts you) they are subject to Federal Fair Credit Reporting Act. Keep us informed.

Jim


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I just googled 'International Collection Agency' and wouldn'tcha know, it's headquartered in Ocoee FL and is headed by David Siegel! Now @Angel29 wouldn't be familiar with this, but TUGgers ARE! He's the head of Westgate Resorts (known locally as Wastegate!) the lowest of the low. Start out by watching the movie, 'Queen Of Versailles' for a little primer on the Siegels.
> 
> If they are actually operating in the USA, (and this turns out to be who contacts you) they are subject to Federal Fair Credit Reporting Act. Keep us informed.
> 
> Jim


Thank you Jim


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Do not enter into any agreement to repay of any kind. This is a collectors trick, as it restarts the statute of limitations. In most US states, it is 4 years for breach of written contract. Not sure if this applies to your situation but the 4 year note makes it suspicious.
> 
> PS no one can really cancel your TS


Thank u


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

I am such a gullible person because I believed everything that they said when I bought the timeshare at Club Sunset Mexico. Which is everything  is a lie. And the funny thing is I don’t even read the contract before signing. I just give away my $18000. I bought my timeshare 2013 and fully paid same year. Learned my lesson I guess and face the consequences.Wish me good luck.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 1, 2021)

4 years of defaulted payments, anything negative that was going to happen to you likely already has.


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> 4 years of defaulted payments, anything negative that was going to happen to you likely already has.


I got an email today stating. 
Remember your account is about to be transfer to an International Collections Agency.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2021)

Angel29 said:


> I got an email today stating.
> Remember your account is about to be transfer to an International Collections Agency.


If it's only email, don't sweat it. If something shows up in your real USPS mail. We'd love to see a copy.  My hunch (and it's only a hunch) that Seigel's bunch, or someone similar, has entered an agreement to share a fraction of whatever they can collect from various TSs from their list of defaulted customers. The TS has almost zero cost in providing the default list, and stands to make some profit from what they can't legally collect. If it is Seigel, they will play hardball. We've seen their sleazy tactics in their dealings with Wastegate owners who want out.

JIm


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> If it's only email, don't sweat it. If something shows up in your real USPS mail. We'd love to see a copy.  My hunch (and it's only a hunch) that Seigel's bunch, or someone similar, has entered an agreement to share a fraction of whatever they can collect from various TSs from their list of defaulted customers. The TS has almost zero cost in providing the default list, and stands to make some profit from what they can't legally collect. If it is Seigel, they will play hardball. We've seen their sleazy tactics in their dealings with Wastegate owners who want out.
> 
> JIm


I will as soon as I receive one.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

International debt collection is very expensive when the debtor doesn't participate.  

Bill


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> International debt collection is very expensive when the debtor doesn't participate.
> 
> Bill


Thanks a bunch


----------



## RX8 (Jun 1, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I just googled 'International Collection Agency' and wouldn'tcha know, it's headquartered in Ocoee FL and is headed by David Siegel! Now @Angel29 wouldn't be familiar with this, but TUGgers ARE! He's the head of Westgate Resorts (known locally as Wastegate!) the lowest of the low. Start out by watching the movie, 'Queen Of Versailles' for a little primer on the Siegels.
> 
> If they are actually operating in the USA, (and this turns out to be who contacts you) they are subject to Federal Fair Credit Reporting Act. Keep us informed.
> 
> Jim



“International Collection Agency” is also very generic but sounds “official”. The name could be a coincidence or could be used intentionally by this outfit hoping someone would think it is legit. Could also be a scammer who got a list and trying to see what they can get.

Any request for payment concerning a Mexican timeshare has me suspect. I assume that this is not deeded property but rather a club membership. If it was me I would ignore any contact attempts.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2021)

RX8 said:


> “International Collection Agency” is also very generic but sounds “official”. The name could be a coincidence or could be used intentionally by this outfit hoping someone would think it is legit. Could also be a scammer who got a list and trying to see what they can get.
> 
> Any request for payment concerning a Mexican timeshare has me suspect. I assume that this is not deeded property but rather a club membership. If it was me I would ignore any contact attempts.


Agreed, but when I Googled it, and Siegel's name popped up it gave me pause. Also, assuming the OP copy/pasted the email, the grammatical errors lead me to the assumption that it's just some scammer looking at easy money.

Here: "You membership is about to be sent to the legal department and to an International collection agency. I suggest you to contact me to reach an agreement of payment before is to late, At the moment you have a pending balance of $xxxx please let me know your answer and avoid to be send to a collections agency."


----------



## zentraveler (Jun 1, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> ... the grammatical errors lead me to the assumption that it's just some scammer looking at easy money.
> 
> Here: "You membership is about to be sent to the legal department and to an International collection agency. I suggest you to contact me to reach an agreement of payment before is to late, At the moment you have a pending balance of $xxxx please let me know your answer and avoid to be send to a collections agency."



Always a HUGE tip-off. No legitimate agency/concern sends communication with grammar like that. I hit the delete button the minute I see it.


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Agreed, but when I Googled it, and Siegel's name popped up it gave me pause. Also, assuming the OP copy/pasted the email, the grammatical errors lead me to the assumption that it's just some scammer looking at easy money.
> 
> Here: "You membership is about to be sent to the legal department and to an International collection agency. I suggest you to contact me to reach an agreement of payment before is to late, At the moment you have a pending balance of $xxxx please let me know your answer and avoid to be send to a collections agency."


Thanks


----------



## Angel29 (Jun 1, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Always a HUGE tip-off. No legitimate agency/concern sends communication with grammar like that. I hit the delete button the minute I see it.


Appreciate much


----------



## J mommy (Jun 22, 2021)

Angel29 said:


> I am such a gullible person because I believed everything that they said when I bought the timeshare at Club Sunset Mexico. Which is everything  is a lie. And the funny thing is I don’t even read the contract before signing. I just give away my $18000. I bought my timeshare 2013 and fully paid same year. Learned my lesson I guess and face the consequences.Wish me good luck.


dont feel bad, i'm actually in the same boat. feel so stupid and still hate myself for it. That money could've gone to my kids college fund or something.  I'm trying to get out of paying for maintenance fees, it's gone up and I dont even use it. I paid all in full, just stuck with MF.  I've received letters and my husband already received a few calls already.


----------



## J mommy (Jun 22, 2021)

RX8 said:


> “International Collection Agency” is also very generic but sounds “official”. The name could be a coincidence or could be used intentionally by this outfit hoping someone would think it is legit. Could also be a scammer who got a list and trying to see what they can get.
> 
> Any request for payment concerning a Mexican timeshare has me suspect. I assume that this is not deeded property but rather a club membership. If it was me I would ignore any contact attempts.


 mine is the vacation club membership too, I thought I bought a timeshare, but I've researched and read the posts here (thank god I found this site), I know the difference now, I bought a membership instead and stuck with MF, now keep getting calls and letters.


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 26, 2021)

J mommy said:


> I paid all in full, just stuck with MF.  I've received letters and my husband already received a few calls already.



Those calls and letter are usually just all bark and no bite.  The senders hope that you will feel threatened and then cave in.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ignore all contact from Sunset. There is nothing they can do to you. Good scare tactic, some folks pay because they fear the phony repercussions. Mexico timeshares took a huge hit in 2020 and 2021 I’m certain Sunset is trying anyway possible to obtain any funds from everywhere they can. I own several contracts with Sunset Fishermens and I’ve dealt with different issues through the years. It’s usually torture. The resort is fabulous my favorite place on the planet.


----------



## shorep (Jun 28, 2021)

Angel29 said:


> Today we got an email like this:


Send back an email, ask them to hold their breathe until they get the money,that should stop the emails!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2021)

shorep said:


> Send back an email, ask them to hold their breathe until they get the money,that should stop the emails!


NO! Don't reply to email. email has no legal weight, and only serves to tell the creditor that it's your valid email address, opening you to further harassment.

Jim


----------



## RTVA (Oct 17, 2021)

J mommy said:


> mine is the vacation club membership too, I thought I bought a timeshare, but I've researched and read the posts here (thank god I found this site), I know the difference now, I bought a membership instead and stuck with MF, now keep getting calls and letters.


I see you posted this a few months ago, but how has it worked out? We have a deceit-laden Mexican vacation club ourselves, which is fully paid, and we walked away from the maintenance fees. Sure enough, the US collection agency they hired managed to get on the credit report, 100-point drop. We're disputing it now. Will let people know how it goes


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 17, 2021)

RTVA said:


> I see you posted this a few months ago, but how has it worked out? We have a deceit-laden Mexican vacation club ourselves, which is fully paid, and we walked away from the maintenance fees. Sure enough, the US collection agency they hired managed to get on the credit report, 100-point drop. We're disputing it now. Will let people know how it goes


Force them to produce documentation that you actually own and signed for perpetual MFs. Sorry for the score drop. You can document (via eBay or other) sales records that show similar memberships have no value and have them included in any credit inquiries to mitigate the hit. Please keep us in the loop.


----------



## Patricia9 (Oct 20, 2021)

We bought a TS (no deed so I guess we bought a membership) with Sunset Resorts (Fishermans Village) about 20 years ago. It is only every other year (even years). We actually like the place, but age and health issues are now making us leery to be in Mexico. If an emergency pops up, last place I want to be if one of us has to go to the hospital is Mexico, so we prefer to stay in the States now for vacations. We have been paying our MF and trading with RCI but the cost of that is getting  ridiculous (MF, plus RCI membership, exchange fees and resort fees) and we can't find opening when/where we want to go or there is no RCI resort where we want to go.
Our original purchase price was paid in full years ago, so all we pay now is the MFs and a smaller periodic fee about every 5 years. I want to just walk away from the TS and RCI and start using all that money to go when/where we want.  I can't even read what our contract says it is so faded, I'm not even sure if there is a time frame this expires.
Would it be better if we wrote  them and just say that we are relinquishing our membership back to them before we just stop paying the fees? Our 2022 MF will be due by the end of this year.


----------



## StbrnRoz (Oct 21, 2021)

I was gifted a vacation club membership by my mother.  She thought she was buying a timeshare.  It was paid many years ago with little usuage and I've been paying the MF yearly.  I've tried contacting the contract office of the resort and leaving messages with the info they've asked for in a recorded message.  I wanted to know if there was an exit program and what needed to be done if it were possible.  Because of COVID I understand they would have closed their office, but it's been nearly 2 years and I still have not received a response.  Has anyone been successful with an exit program?


----------



## Patricia9 (Jan 16, 2022)

Angel29 said:


> Today we got an email like this:


It's been almost 9 months since you first posted this. Any Update?


----------



## Patricia9 (Jan 17, 2022)

RTVA said:


> I see you posted this a few months ago, but how has it worked out? We have a deceit-laden Mexican vacation club ourselves, which is fully paid, and we walked away from the maintenance fees. Sure enough, the US collection agency they hired managed to get on the credit report, 100-point drop. We're disputing it now. Will let people know how it goes


RTVA how has your dispute been going? Update please.


----------



## Huck55 (May 4, 2022)

I am in a similar situation.  What was the outcome of the email sent to you?

You membership is about to be sent to the legal department and to an International collection agency. I suggest you to contact me to reach an agreement of payment before is to late, At the moment you have a pending balance of $xxxx please let me know your answer and avoid to be send to a collections agency.


----------



## Hmaldo (Sep 1, 2022)

Patricia9 said:


> We bought a TS (no deed so I guess we bought a membership) with Sunset Resorts (Fishermans Village) about 20 years ago. It is only every other year (even years). We actually like the place, but age and health issues are now making us leery to be in Mexico. If an emergency pops up, last place I want to be if one of us has to go to the hospital is Mexico, so we prefer to stay in the States now for vacations. We have been paying our MF and trading with RCI but the cost of that is getting  ridiculous (MF, plus RCI membership, exchange fees and resort fees) and we can't find opening when/where we want to go or there is no RCI resort where we want to go.
> Our original purchase price was paid in full years ago, so all we pay now is the MFs and a smaller periodic fee about every 5 years. I want to just walk away from the TS and RCI and start using all that money to go when/where we want.  I can't even read what our contract says it is so faded, I'm not even sure if there is a time frame this expires.
> Would it be better if we wrote  them and just say that we are relinquishing our membership back to them before we just stop paying the fees? Our 2022 MF will be due by the end of this year.


Good morning, we have Sunset as well, first at Royal Sunset then moved to Tres Rios.  We’re in a similar boat as to the purchase back in 2004.  I just emailed them asking if I can just surrender it back to them.  We are on a fixed income now and just cannot afford the MFs.  Have you had any progress or learned anything that you can share??  I appreciate your time.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2022)

Hmaldo said:


> Good morning, we have Sunset as well, first at Royal Sunset then moved to Tres Rios.  We’re in a similar boat as to the purchase back in 2004.  I just emailed them asking if I can just surrender it back to them.  We are on a fixed income now and just cannot afford the MFs.  Have you had any progress or learned anything that you can share??  I appreciate your time.


I'm assuming there is no deed, and it's a 'Right to use' membership. If so, there is nothing they can foreclose, and the only thing you are surrendering is the membership, and that's what you want to do anyway. I suppose a letter telling them you're surrendering might be courteous, but unnecessary. They'll figure it out. As to transferring the ownership to someone else, you might ask how much the transfer costs, but often Mexican TSs charge several multiples of MF to do that, and it's just not economically sound to do.


----------



## Patricia9 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hmaldo said:


> Good morning, we have Sunset as well, first at Royal Sunset then moved to Tres Rios.  We’re in a similar boat as to the purchase back in 2004.  I just emailed them asking if I can just surrender it back to them.  We are on a fixed income now and just cannot afford the MFs.  Have you had any progress or learned anything that you can share??  I appreciate your time.


I have listed it for sale here on TUG to establish a history showing that it has no resale value. Have managed to give our 2023 week to someone for just the maintenance fee, so haven't had to take the final step to walk away. I will keep trying to do that until  that fails to work. Then my plan is to contact Sunset and let them know I've tried for X # of years to sell it with no luck and want to surrender it back to them for the $50 transfer fee that is stated in our contract. If they aren't willing then I will walk.


----------



## Patricia9 (Sep 12, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> I'm assuming there is no deed, and it's a 'Right to use' membership. If so, there is nothing they can foreclose, and the only thing you are surrendering is the membership, and that's what you want to do anyway. I suppose a letter telling them you're surrendering might be courteous, but unnecessary. They'll figure it out. As to transferring the ownership to someone else, you might ask how much the transfer costs, but often Mexican TSs charge several multiples of MF to do that, and it's just not economically sound to do.


I finally got a readable copy of our contract and it says our transfer fee is $50, but I suspect that they will attempt to get more.


----------

